# 6.5 remington magnum



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Hey guys i just picked up a 6.5 remington magnum 673 guide gun. Anyone have any load info for one? I have a lee reloading manual bit am confused by the overall cartridge length. Max length is 2.8 but they have loads that are closer to 3 ? What gives


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't load for that cartridge but Nosler lists most of them at 2.800 as well.

https://load-data.nosler.com/load-data/65-remington-magnum/

That's what I'd go with.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 6.5 Remington Magnum is a lazer and mine has greatly contributed to the disappearance of little white rocks in Uinta County Wyoming. I have a rare Model 700 in 6.5 Rem Mag. Mine shoots so well I'm thinking of removing the scope and putting the iron sights back on it, or hell, just look down the barrel and shoot it like you would a shotgun.

Remington introduced the 6.5 Rem Mag as a short-action caliber so the magazines were short. Any bullet longer than a 125 grain has to be pushed back into the brass, diminishing powder capacity and negating the use of longer projectiles that the 6.5 bullet is now famous for. You can easily single load the bullets or push them out a little further than 2.8" as long as they cycle OK but I just keep most of my 100gr thru 130 gr 6.5 Rem Mags at 2.800". I don't know exactly what OACL will fit fit in the 600, 660, or 673 magazines. For some reason I think they are they same as the 700 but I can't, or won't, prove it.

Now keep in mind that by pushing the bullet out farther you will change the pressure so develop your loads by starting with a reduced charge.

In my 700 I just touch the lands with a 130 gr Accubond at 3.015". They shoot really good 0.020" off the lands but they have to be single loaded and kept separate from the 0.280" long ammo.

The short fat case is based on the Remington 350 Mag, another Remington short action, short magazine, loser. These two calibers were the first "short magnums", introduced back in 1966.

LoadData.com has 537 load recipes for the 6.5 Remington Magnum. I think it's $30 a year for their subscription. https://loaddata.com/MetallicSearchResults I have a number of 6.5 Rem Mag recipes, including the OACL lengths for a 24" barrel that I can share via a PM.

A word of caution: the 6.5 Remington Magnum is a barrel burner although that is a plus if yer gonna hang around the big boys at the range or on the dumb outdoor forums.

I recommend using the UWN search engine for...uh screw it, here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/149274-6-5-remington-mag.html

Do I seem snarky lately?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Im sorry goob! I bagged on the rem mag some years ago. I was a younger man with no 6.5 rem mag practical experience and an excess of self fancy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I just checked my 6.5 Remington Mag out. The max OACL using a 130 gr Accubonds in my 700 is 2.830". That combo cycles OK. 

Remember each type of projectile is different as far as the OACL goes; the bullet is at .264" at different places up and down the bullet.

The rate of twist in the 673 guide rifle is not made for long bullets; even 130 grain projectiles may not stabilize. Mine shoots 125 grain Sierra Gamekings and Nosler Partitions the best. I'm still working on a good 130 grain for my weapon, although the 130 grain Accubonds seem stable. I just need to find the time to tune the load up.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Many of us were shocked when Remington reintroduced the 6.5 Remington Magnum and didn't make the magazine a little longer. It would be nice to pull the 125gr and 130 gr bullets out a little closer to the lands. I'm sure you could stretch the magazine out to around 3.000" and still run the bolt OK.

.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info and the link to the other thread much appreciated.


----------

